# 'Dead alien' found in Siberian snow



## Rockstar11 (Apr 20, 2011)

It may just be an elaborate hoax, but a video has surfaced showing the body of an alien found dead in snow in Siberia.


Check Video Here..
'Dead alien' found in Siberian snow - Yahoo! News

The slender, badly damaged corpse was found lying on a bed of snow with its head to one side and mouth slightly open, the Daily Mail reported.

The video, posted on April 17 on YouTube, has already had over 100,000 views and showed the body of the unidentified "creature".

Irkutsk, Russia is apparently a known UFO hotspot, and UFO believers think the body was left behind by alien visitors after an accident, or was missed in a clean-up by the Russian government as part of some sort of alien cover-up.

Dozens of UFO sightings are reported every year in the area, and only last month there were reports of an unidentified object hurtling into the nearby Irkutsk region of Siberia.

"We couldn't believe it when we saw it. And what was spooky is that there was no sign of the spaceship. Perhaps that was taken away and the body overlooked," said Igor Molovic, one of the pair that uploaded the video.

However, not everyone is a true believer.

Some believe it is actually a carefully crafted model of an alien's body, and not the real deal.

However, many UFO lovers still believe.

"It's so lame how people always get thrilled by having another excuse to shout 'Fake! fake!' every time something weird shows up. Unless proven otherwise, this is in fact plausible," posted one user.
Another said; "If this is fake - then they are masters at models/puppets. I think it's real - one of the very few, great vid."


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

FAKE.epic but fake.

the problem is that we dont have good cameras whenever this happens so we dont see detailed images.this is just a way of masking potential flaws


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 21, 2011)

If we remember correctly, Aliens (UFOs to be accurate) came into "vogue" after World War II and stopped showing themselves just after USSR split and cold war ended.

Yes, according to a conspiracy theory all these UFOs were actually NASA/US Defense spy aircrafts. NASA and other govt. organizations fueled alien rumors so that they could spy on USSR without disturbing the balance.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ yes , its was trick ! they fooled many


----------



## azzu (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like a typical alien ( one which we see in many Hw movies)  ,
Definitely Fake


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

Aliens do exist amongst us. I believe that, but they are well disguised. Has to man.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

anaadi Alien

@rockstar: is it male or female??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> anaadi Alien
> 
> @rockstar: is it male or female??



Female


----------



## Whistler81 (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> Aliens do exist amongst us. I believe that, but they are well disguised. Has to man.


 Hey cant believe you saying this.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2011)

One of the comment in that article was,

*only rajnikant can solve this mysters* by some Alok Kaul


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 22, 2011)

Another fake video...........


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 22, 2011)

Isn't the gist for unknown often shadows our very perception of reality ?

    Or this this proof that human kind if still evolving ,fire,water,gods,thunderstorms, Aliens.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

----meh.... I'd have been more excited if the alien was alive ----


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Fake. Fake.
Good trick though.

Agree with asingh


----------



## limpness (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing new to see here folks, just chicken skin filled with bread, move along now....


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 22, 2011)

im a firm believer in ufo's and aliens, but for now, its hole poking time!!!

1. scale of alien body. size is small coz it was made by someone. making a small detailed model is eaier than making a larger less detailed one.

2. why is noone at the site? government ppl, local policemen, media?

3. where did it come from? there's no debris trail, no accident remains

4. it looks like its been in an accident, but what happened/caused the accident?

5. no eyes. as i said, its going to be tough for someone to make alien eye, coz no one has seen how they look!!!

6. the head looks very much like modelling clay, imho

7. if its an alien, it must have some form of clothing. where are the clothes??
maybe, as damngoodman said, its a female, so the russians may have gotten frisky!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

so after natural gas and other strategic resources, Russia also contains aliens around there


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

'Dead alien' turns out to be stale bread | Metro.co.uk

sigh,I wanted to believe


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ hehe, its a strategic resource


----------

